# Nikon D300s and Wireless Remote...



## nmsnapshots (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if the D300s can use the Nikon wireless remote or is the cable/wire remote required?

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think the infrared one (ML-L3?) works with it but I'm 99% sure you can use the Phottix Clean II remote (for one example).


----------



## nmsnapshots (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!  I just sold my D90 and bought a D300s...  While packaging everything up, I remembered the remote.  Guess that will be a "bonus" for the buyer...

Thanks again!

Rich


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 4, 2009)

I did the same thing when I sold my D40 for a D200, only to get a D90 that would have supported the old remote


----------



## kundalini (Sep 4, 2009)

NOYZE mentioned the Phottix Cleon.  I got one with my D300 and it works on the D700 also.  Assuming the same 10-pin connector, it should work on the D300s.

I started *this thread* last year about the Phottix.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 4, 2009)

The one I have now has a cable that can be changed out to fit other models or even other brands, pretty slick and does it ever work well!


----------

